# Battery - mine isn't 800CCA - anyone else?



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I thought mine was 700-something. I'll check later when I head to Easter dinner


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The label is specifying CCA......Cold Cranking Amps.......that is for testing purposes.....the battery should be able to maintain 730 amp draw for three seconds and recover to 12.7 volts standing within five seconds after the draw test.

The actual 800 amp rating is not generally printed on the label since it has nothing to do with the draw test.

With a 730 CCA I would be inclined to believe it has 800 available at the test start.

Rob


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Cca is 0 degree cranking amps
Ca is at 32 degrees


----------

